# trial referat



## der absolute tr (1. Mai 2009)

moin leute
hab nen kleines prob...ich muß in deutsch ein referat halten und ich hab mich für das thema trial entschieden!
nun will ich in die powerpoint presentation nen kurzes wettkampftrialvideo rein haun und ich hab und finde kein passendes!
nun frage ich euch ob ihr sowas noch rumfliegen habt...sollte so 1min bis 1.5min lang und von fahrerischen schon nicht schlecht sein?!
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!?

mfg 
Hüngi


----------



## Maxximum (1. Mai 2009)

hi

schau mal in den trial media bereich. da stehn tonnenweise supervideos. da wird sich doch eines finden lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. Mai 2009)

Hab damals auch ein Referat gehalten über das Thema. Hab es kurz vorgestellt, worum es geht.(Natur u. Urban)
Dann mal die Bike vorgestellt, was sie ausmachen und kosten.

Zum schluß hab ich dann ein Video von Tunni vorgestellt. Das kam super an. Ich hätte auch mein Bike mitnehmen können und was zeigen. vielleicht fragst Du mal dein Lehrer. (?)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Mai 2009)

Trialreferat hatte ich auch schon, damals habe ich mein Rad ganz einfach mitgenommen in den Unterricht


----------



## Eisbein (1. Mai 2009)

ich hab mal ne rede dazu gehalten, aber wohl nicht vergleichbar mitm vortrag. 

Warum unbedingt 'n wettkampfvideo? das ist langweilig für die die es nicht kennen. 'n schönes streetvideo ist tausendmal spannender.


----------



## misanthropia (1. Mai 2009)

nimm doch das letzte von kenny bealey. da guckt selbst der lehrer blöd, da guckt jeder blöd. auch wenn das nicht viel mir otto Normal Trial zu tun hat, gail ist es auf jeden fall und auch nicht zu lang.


----------



## Georg G. (1. Mai 2009)

ich hab mal ne rede zum thema trial gehalten... hab mein rad mitgenommen, bisschen erklärt was dran ist und warum es so minimalistisch und leicht sein muss.. außerdem hab ich ne kleine vorführung gegeben(backwheelhops; einmal durchs klassenzimmer) dann hab ich noch kurz die regeln für den wettkampf erklärt und worum es im urban trial bzw nature vor allem geht... hab ne 2 drauf bekommen und kam auch gut an.. auch mit der vorführung.. 

Gruß
Georg


----------

